# How safe is Jailbreaking?



## Kanden (May 22, 2012)

I want to jailbreak my ipod touch 4th gen (32 gb) for some of the features it offers. However, i have heard some really bad things about jailbreaking like the device constantly closing out of apps, shutting down, and running very slowly. Are these true and is it too much of a risk to jailbreak the device?


----------



## DaliaJo (Nov 27, 2012)

Kanden said:


> I want to jailbreak my ipod touch 4th gen (32 gb) for some of the features it offers. However, i have heard some really bad things about jailbreaking like the device constantly closing out of apps, shutting down, and running very slowly. Are these true and is it too much of a risk to jailbreak the device?


does jailbreak safe !!!!!!! i wanna jailbreak my iphone 4s


----------



## Barpanda (Jan 3, 2013)

As long as you follow common practices when you jailbreak your device you shouldn't have any problems, but keep in mind that you'll be running applications that haven't been approved by Apple... there is a reason for that.


----------



## Tergelet (Jan 30, 2013)

First, you have to check if jailbreaking is allowed in your country or state. I think there are several states or countries that prohibit jailbreaking. In my case, I had my old iPhone (2g) jailbroken when I got it, then I lost the wi-fi connection. Since then, I decided not to have my succeeding iPhones jailbroken.


----------



## adamsmith0321 (Feb 8, 2013)

I am not getting any issue after jailbreaking to ios 6.1. The jailbreak is easy and simple it just took 10 minutes to do it. Let me know if you need help.


----------

